# [gelöst] Ungewollter remount der externen HDD

## rogge

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meiner externen Festplatte, die ich gern als BackUpDrive nehmen möchte.

Nach dem Hochfahren oder ersten anstöpseln wird sie als /dev/sdc2 eingehängt. Dann kann ich sie ent-

schlüsseln und mounten. Doch während das rdiff-backup läuft, sorgt ein mir unbekannter Prozess dafür,

dass sie rausgeschmissen, d.h. ohne umount und Wiederverschlüsselung, und als /dev/sdd2 wieder

eingehängt und gemountet wird, allerdings nur read-only. Denn durch den ungewollten Rausschmiss muss

erstmal ein fsck drüberlaufen.

Ich hatte erst udisks in Veracht, da dass zumindest bei der 1er-Version in Konkurrenz zu fstab stehen kann.

Zudem fehlte mir udisks als ausführbare Datei, weswegen ich kein '--inhibit-polling' oder '--detach' ausführen

konnte. Daher habe ich udisks kurzerhand entfernt. Aber das Problem besteht weiterhin und gefühlt sogar

agressiver, denn jetzt tritt der Wechsel zwischen sdc und sdd bereist beim fsck auf.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee oder schon mal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Relevante Systemdaten poste ich gern auf Nachfrage, denn ich weiß nicht welche hier interessant sein könnten.

Beste Grüße und vielen lieben Dank, roggeLast edited by rogge on Tue Jan 31, 2017 9:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Klingt eher nach einem USB, bzw. Verbindungsproblem. Wäre es ein Prozess, würdest du das im Log sehen. Ich würde mal im dmesg nach USB events schauen.

----------

## frank9999

Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen das gleiche Problem. 

Bei mir was es nach einigem suchen, das USB 3 Kabel der HDD.

Zum Glück hat das externe Gehäuse eine Buchse für das Kabel gehabt und war nicht fest verbunden, so das ich es einfach tauschen konnte.

----------

## rogge

@py-ro: Gut, dass du es sagst. Ich hatte tatsächlich schon on die Logs geschaut. Die geben folgendes wieder:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [13336.605316] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, device number 18
> 
> [13336.605852] scsi 21:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
> ...

 

@frank9999: Kabel könnte sein, obwohl das Teil still steht und nicht angerührt wird. Das Originalkabel ist verschwunden, daher habe ich das vom Mp3-Player genommen, das da auch immer tadellos funktionierte.

----------

## py-ro

Das ist zu 90% ein USB Problem.

----------

## rogge

Dann halte ich mal Ausschau nach einem neuen/anderen Kabel. Danke!

----------

## frank9999

Auf den ersten Blick sieht es sehr nach USB Problemen aus.

Ich würde zusätzlich dann aber trotzdem noch empfehlen, die SMART Werte der HDD genauer anzusehen.

----------

## Randy Andy

Derlei Probleme habe ich schon relativ häufig, sowohl mit USB 2.0 als auch mit 3.0  gehabt.

Ich führe sie letztlich auf zu großen Spannungsabfall im Kabel zurück.

Besonders an passiven Kabeln/Hubs reichten häufig schon zwei 2,5" Platten aus um das bei mir zu reproduzieren.

Da half dann meist ein aktiver Hub weiter.

Nur nicht in einem Fall, bei dem die Leitungslänge einige Meter mit Zwischensteckern betrug und zwei aktive Hubs hintereinander hingen.

Nachdem ich einen aktiven alten Hub aus der Kette heraus nahm, wurde es besser.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## rogge

Es lag tatsächlich am Kabel. Ein originales WD-Kabel hat das Problem gelöst...

----------

